

Nielsen: Usability and Website Response Times - adnam
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/response-times.html

======
weixiyen
I came to this conclusion over a year ago in the only blog post I ever wrote
before realizing blogging wasn't my thing.
[http://resopollution.com/blog/2009/02/3-misconceptions-
about...](http://resopollution.com/blog/2009/02/3-misconceptions-about-user-
interface/)

Essentially, it is better to have a fast snappy app with poor design over a
high-latency app with great UI design.

Users subconsciously attribute delays caused by bad UI design to themselves,
but if you have latency, you are screwed b/c that's delay is subconsciously
attributed to your software.

In the end, users can learn to navigate a bad design quickly as long as the
page loads are fast, thus making latency the most important factor in
usability.

